# AUGUST FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare

Havs on holiday,where ever they may be,on the beach,by the pool,up a mountain,camping,just chilling out.Happy Havanese just relaxing,after all they deserve a break,from all the fun and love they bring us!!So please post your holiday Hav snap shots.


----------



## whimsy

We didn't go on a vacation...but my sister came to visit us from N.C. during a recent heatwave!
Whimsy enjoyed sitting in my lap while we played a game of double solitaire on a hot afternoon when it was too sweltering outside to go anywhere.(Whimsy kept wanting to lick the cards causing me to lose the game to my sister. lol)


----------



## clare

Now don't go blaming poor Whimsy for your loss at cards!! I'm sure she was a lucky mascot,or is that a licky mascot?


----------



## clare

We are not going away either this summer,but DH has a few days off and so we are making the most of the area we live in,so here are some pictures I took today whilst out and about with the grandchildren and pups.


----------



## whimsy

looks like a beautiful area!! How warm is it there??


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Here is a picture that I already posted of Lizzie, but it is summer related.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37343&stc=1&d=1312234586

Clare- Your pictures make me want to come visit you!! My daughter really wants to go to England. Some former neighbors are from England and had some friends visit them last summer. The visitors daughter was the same age as my Abigail so they called to have the girls hang out. They had such fun and are Facebook friends. Well, this girl invited Abigail to visit this summer, but I never met the parents (though my former neighbor has known the mom since childhood) and did not let her go. Maybe next year-who knows.


----------



## Laurief

We are going August 26th to a southern NJ beach for 2 weeks. I hope to get some really good pics!! There is only one street that they allow pets on, but I think at least some of my 4 like the beach - we will see!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Jillee,Gage and Mommy at Duke Gardens last year.*

These were takin last year when we went to visit my sister in N.Carolina. We went to Duke Gardens. We had a blast with them there.....although it was pretty warm.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Even though it is so hot, you both look to be enjoying the gardens. This year is the hottest ever.


----------



## Suzi

clare said:


> We are not going away either this summer,but DH has a few days off and so we are making the most of the area we live in,so here are some pictures I took today whilst out and about with the grandchildren and pups.


 Who needs to go away with that beautiful country you live in. I am packing next week see you soon!


----------



## misstray

Well me and the Brodester are going on a road trip starting next week (August 9) so hopefully I get some nice pictures.


----------



## krandall

Here are some photos of Kodi at the beach a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Brady's mom

We had Brady and Dugan in Cape Cod with us a few weeks ago. Here are a few beach shots. Of course, even though Cassie wasn't with us (she stayed with my Mom and her hav, Bacca, I had to include a summer shot of her


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I just love all the pictures esp. those brave enough to let their babys get wet and dirty.


----------



## jessegirl

These are all great! I wish _I_ could go on vacation!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

jessegirl said:


> These are all great! I wish _I_ could go on vacation!!!!!


I agree!!! I will just have to live vicariously through all of you who have had and are going to have wonderful vacations!


----------



## siewhwee

Here is Ralphie at Lake Placid last Saturday, his first time in open water. He kind of liked it.


----------



## clare

whimsy said:


> looks like a beautiful area!! How warm is it there??


The British summer weather can be very changeable,luckily we live in the sunniest area in the country,the weather has been very poor this summer,although we had a fantastic spring,5 weeks with no rain and temps around 70 degrees.Now it is around 75 degrees,but usually we have it a little hotter.Yesterday and today we went on the beach and were swimming in the sea,it was too hot on the beach for the pups as there is no shade for them so they stayed at home after they had their work.Here's a pic of the grandchildren in the beach yesterday.


----------



## clare

krandall said:


> Here are some photos of Kodi at the beach a couple of weeks ago


Karen which beach were you at?


----------



## clare

Brady's mom said:


> We had Brady and Dugan in Cape Cod with us a few weeks ago. Here are a few beach shots. Of course, even though Cassie wasn't with us (she stayed with my Mom and her hav, Bacca, I had to include a summer shot of her


We have also visited Cape Cod,we had a wonderful few days there about 12 years ago, I can't believe how fast the time goes.


----------



## clare

Ralphie's feet look so cute in the water,all the fur floating out.


----------



## clare

casperkeep said:


> These were takin last year when we went to visit my sister in N.Carolina. We went to Duke Gardens. We had a blast with them there.....although it was pretty warm.


It does look hot,but the pups look so happy, and the roses beautiful.


----------



## clare

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Here is a picture that I already posted of Lizzie, but it is summer related.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37343&stc=1&d=1312234586
> 
> Clare- Your pictures make me want to come visit you!! My daughter really wants to go to England. Some former neighbors are from England and had some friends visit them last summer. The visitors daughter was the same age as my Abigail so they called to have the girls hang out. They had such fun and are Facebook friends. Well, this girl invited Abigail to visit this summer, but I never met the parents (though my former neighbor has known the mom since childhood) and did not let her go. Maybe next year-who knows.


Where in England does your daughters friend come from?We live in the southeast of England, about 1 hour and twenty mins by train to London.Here is a picture of our town taken from the hills that are called the Downs.


----------



## Atticus

Been having trouble with photos but I'll try. Atticus is learning to swim,he loves the water. I boat (canoe,kayak) a lot so got him a life jacket. This was his first time with it on in the water. He much prefers to swim naked!


----------



## krandall

Here are photos from Kodi's adventures in Maine this weekend. I think he looks very dapper in his new life jacket. He liked the speed boat better than the Kayak... the Kayak was WAY too close to the DEEP SCARY WATER.:biggrin1:

I LOVED this pedal kayak. It was SO easy to paddle... err... pedal!

The photo on the big boat was taken with a wide angle lens, no, in real life his head is NOT bigger than mine, nor is it bigger than his body!ound:

The last photo is a low rez photo off my SIL's cell phone, of a wet but tired Kodi "helping" me play Scrabble.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Karen which beach were you at?


It was at friend's house in Portsmouth, R.I.


----------



## krandall

Atticus said:


> Been having trouble with photos but I'll try. Atticus is learning to swim,he loves the water. I boat (canoe,kayak) a lot so got him a life jacket. This was his first time with it on in the water. He much prefers to swim naked!


Cute! Kodi CAN swim, but doesn't like it. We got his life jacket as a safety measure, not to swim in... I have a feeling he wouldn't like swimming WITH it any better than without it! He LOVES to play in shallow water, no more than tummy deep, but the lake my brother's house is on is one of the typical Maine deep water lakes with a rocky shore. It is about waist deep immediately off the shore, and at the end of their dock, it's already over the head of a tall person. So there was no shallow place for him to play their.

He was pretty funny, because he thought it was AWFULLY unsafe for us to sit on the dock and enjoy the cool breeze. He stood on the shore and barked at us until I went to get him. Then he actually wouldn't let me catch him until we were almost back up to the house. I CARRIED him back down to where we were sitting, and let him sit in my lap, and he seemed OK with that. I think he was just worried about another kayak ride! I think he'd get to like it (or at least accept it) if we did more often, but we only get up there once or twice a year.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Atticus and Kodi look so cute in their life jackets! Haven't had my boys around 'big' water so not sure how they would react.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Kodi looks so cute playing Scrabble!!!

Linda=we need updated pics


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Clare-I keep forgetting to ask my daughter where they live. Seems like she is never home!! I am pretty sure it is an hour north of London.


----------



## lanabanana

*Vacation Fun!*

Baxter (the Hav) and Tess (the Shih-poo) enjoy time at the lake with my grandson, Noah.


----------



## Sheri

Nice photo of three cuties.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Nice picture lanabanana.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

@ Clare-I was off a bit. They live in Bristol. Abigail says that is where the kids on Skins are from:doh:


----------



## clare

Ha, ha! yes you were a bit off with your directions, but then I would be if I were talking about places in the US,any way,I haven't been to Bristol for donkeys years [about 40!!].But from what I remember the surrounding country side was pretty,and the old city of Bath is which is near by is stunning,with many historic buildings,and of course the Roman Baths.So is your daughter into Skins,my nieces and their friends use to be,and they met one of the leading boys in it about a year or so ago,he was filming something here in Eastbourne.If your daughter likes Skins she should watch out for a British comedy called the Inbetweeners,its hilarious typical of English teenage boys,very rude humour!!


----------



## misstray

Brody at one of the rest stops on our trek south through parts of Alberta and BC. He was at one point actually trying to hide in the grass, I think hoping he wouldn't have to get back in the car.

I thought this shot came out rather nice.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Very cute picture of Brody. I love the curly white on his forehead.


----------



## tcollins

lanabanana- that pic with the puppies and your son is so precious! I just love it!


----------



## Indigo Eyes

This is how 5 month old Lucy and I spent our summer!


----------



## clare

Ours love to lie along our legs like that too.


----------



## davetgabby

Funny how even though Molly is my girl, She likes to lay on Gwen's legs like this, but not mine. Maybe it's because I always have my laptop there. LOL


----------



## clare

Yep,I also have the laptop out most evenings,and the pups eye it up with disgust!Then go and lay along DH's legs,it is the same with the cats.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Misty has not been able to go out much this summer because of her allergies, so when I go out to my rose garden this is what she does.


----------



## Kathie

This has been one of the hottest summers in a long time here so we basically run outside so they can do their business and race back in to the air-conditioned house! Not very exciting, I admit! Maybe in another month or two we might be able to enjoy a little "summer" fun!


----------



## Carefulove

Indigo Eyes said:


> This is how 5 month old Lucy and I spent our summer!


Indigo, Bumi loves to sit like that too. At night, I sit on my big chair & put my feet up on the ottoman. He has learned to walk from the chair to the ottoman using my legs as a bridge.


----------



## psow9421

krandall said:


> It was at friend's house in Portsmouth, R.I.


Great pics! I didn't know that you liked to Kayak! I do too! Looks like you are having a great time!
Kodi is having fun too!


----------



## psow9421

*Vacation In Lee, Maine on Silver Lake*

We had a great time on Silver Lake in Lee NH. My furbabies had a great time too!


----------



## psow9421

*More pics from Lee Maine*

What a great place! I went to visit my dad! He just loves my fur babies. They put such a smile on his face!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

love the Maine pictures!!! A few years back my DH and I went to a family reunion in Banger we flew in from Maui. DH had never been to Maui (I have been many times. I'm from the west coast) so DH was surprized that I loved Maine we spent a week in Portland for fun. Your pups seem to be quite happy there.


----------



## psow9421

They did have a great Time!


----------



## Luciledodd

The end of summer is near and the leaves have begun to fall. Rosie is quite taken with them and doesn't want to go potty where the leaves are.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha, poor girl! that's awesome that the leaves are already falling!
We have at least another 6-8 weeks of 100 temps before fall tries to show it's head!
We usually wear shorts and tank tops to the pumpkin patch mid October! LOL


----------



## Luciledodd

We always have a week or so of fall weather in August then it gets hot again. The leaves falling is out of the ordinary. Must be the lack of rain.


----------



## TilliesMom

interesting! ya, we don't get any rain between May-December typically. kind of a high desert surrounded by mountains!


----------



## Luciledodd

Weather has been strange this summer, hot and humid and no rain to speak of. My trees are suffering and I will probably lose a few but have to many to water. Last summer was the same and I lost my Japanese Maple a 20 year old beauty.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Some trees drop there leaves when there are too many hot and dry days, in order to protect their roots and conserve water Black Walnuts do this among others. Some of the threes here have red leaves and are already fruiting, my Dogwoods are, its early for them. Most of the summer my roses have been dormant with hips, they have finelly awakened. Rosie looks great.


----------



## clare

In the area of England that we live in, it has been very dry, whilst the rest of the country seem to have torrential down pours all summer,so consequently our fruit has ripened early but lacks fullness and flavour, whilst many of the trees have burnt looking leaves from the wind,which seems to have been blowing since the beginning of June.Plus we have had very few hot days.Perhaps we will have what we call here an Indian summer,which means hot sunny days in September/October.


----------



## morriscsps

We have been at the NH lakes for a few days. Jack seemed to enjoy the place we stayed. He dug holes in the sand and went canoeing with the guys. Good times!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Jack does look like he's having a great time! I love the way his ears stand up when he runs too cute.


----------



## whimsy

aww..jack really has a great haircut!!


----------



## clare

Jack looks so happy,Good spot to holiday with a Hav!


----------



## MyDecatur

*Dectur's Summer Shots*


----------



## clare

What a cutie,your first photo is a beauty, one for the calendar.


----------



## morriscsps

whimsy said:


> aww..jack really has a great haircut!!


THANK YOU!!! I did it myself.

The little town I grew up in has an annual Moose Festival. One of the events is a dog show. Awards for cutest, best groomed, most obedient, and spectator choice. Jack got Best Groomed! ound:

We threw him in the shower last night because he rolled in something nasty. This morning before the show, he tried to dig to China. Filthy little creature. I still haven't gotten all the matts out. I think he won because he is super-soft.


----------



## TilliesMom

Okay, this isn't really a "holiday" picture, but it IS still summer and my daughter and I had a fun filled girls day out and took Tillie along with us!
We went to Pet Smart, the park, Micheals, frozen yogurt and the Dollar Store! All with Tillie in tow.... she just ADORES everyone she meets and everyone ADORES her!
here's us before we went out on the town!

oh and feel free to laugh at her piggie tails... ha ha How do you guys get them to lay down so nicely!?? LOL


----------



## anderson57

Look at this


----------



## Kathie

Tammy, what a great picture of "the girls"! Sounds like a fun girl's day out! 

Sometimes Abby's pony goes forward and hangs between her eyes!!!

I love the "running" shot of Decatur! I agree with Clare - that's a great one for the calendar!


----------



## Kathie

Pam, you are becoming a really good groomer! Jack deserved his win!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Tammy, did you take Tillie in her stroller or just take her in the store? I would love to take Lizzie with us, but am afraid of getting "thrown out"!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

The picture of Decatur is toooo cute!


----------



## clare

Tammy you and your daughter are like two peas in a pod!


----------



## Suzi

Tammie Tillie looks like she is having a great time. And her coat looks fantastic!


----------



## TilliesMom

Lynne, I took a towel and layed it down in the cart and put her in! Although she popped up on the side so everyone could oo and aaaahhhh over here! LOL
Our Micheals is very pet friendly here, we even saw a pug walking around on a leash in there!! And then we ate our yogurt outside... It seems that if dogs aren't allowed there is either a sigh or someone will TELL us. So we figure as long as she in enclosed, we aren't in a grocery store and she doesn't bark or bother anyone she is okay. In fact, I have taken her in REALLY fast IN her stroller to Trader Joes because it is just WAY to hot to leave her in the car! I don't want to do that, but at those times I can't leave her in the car and really have no other choice...
Thanks Suzi! it is growing in nicely and getting super long quickly! I just wish the cottony POOF on her back would change to silky like the rest of her! LOL for now I just super condition that spot when bath day rolls around!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

That Decatur is a doll! 

Wow, Pam, great haircutting job!

Tammy, what a wonderful photo of you and your girls!

Tammy, I would much prefer to see a dog who is well behaved in a store than some kids who are allowed by their parents to run amok. But, I know, there are some people who just come undone over pets in stores. We have had a few letters to the editor of our paper voicing their displeasure over it.


----------

